# Replacement Burrs for Super Jolly



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I thought ordering a replacement OEM burrset for my year old machine would be simple!! Oh No! My SJ is the bog stranded with a knocker dosser at the from and a mechanical shot timing buttom. No fancy electronics. When I look at replacent burrs they ref to left or right hand versions and refer to single or double phase???

Enclosed are photos of my Supply Jolly and replacement burrs

Im completer lost? Any advice


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just put in OEM with that code number in search box, that will bring up correct set. The phase probably refers to power supply= single or 3 phase = commercial setting R/H and L/H refers to rotation of burrs. Stick with original code and you will be fine.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Just put in OEM with that code number in search box, that will bring up correct set. The phase probably refers to power supply= single or 3 phase = commercial setting R/H and L/H refers to rotation of burrs. Stick with original code and you will be fine.


 Do you mean the OEM serial number on the grinder?


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

PeterF said:


> Do you mean the OEM serial number on the grinder?


 The only serial number on my grinder is 0812981 and this brings nothing up on the search!


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

It begs the question as to why you need to replace them with only a year of domestic operation? Has your original burr set got a number on the back (as displayed in the picture of your new set above). If you goggle Mazzer and the number (in this case 0189) you get Mazzer burrs come up in the search


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

PeterF said:


> Do you mean the OEM serial number on the grinder?


 The numbers on the burr set.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Sorry, original post deleted ....Miss read quote sequence


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> It begs the question as to why you need to replace them with only a year of domestic operation? Has your original burr set got a number on the back (as displayed in the picture of your new set above). If you goggle Mazzer and the number (in this case 0189) you get Mazzer burrs come up in the search


 I bought the grinder used ex coffee shop. The burrs are approx 10 years old that's why!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> The numbers on the burr set.


 Ok thanks understood will do


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

PeterF said:


> I bought the grinder used ex coffee shop. The burrs are approx 10 years old that's why!


 Ah that explains it. I read your first post and thought that the machine was only 1 year old.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Easy one  64x37 Monophase RH blades you need sir. Mazzer PN FMA00033M

Hope this helps!

PS mazzer serial number first two digits are manufacture year. So 2008 model, looks fab despite the age fella!

*PPS the pictured pleased 189D is mazzer mini blades!! Won't fit don't buy them!!*

*PPPS https://coff-hey.com/products/mazzer-super-jolly-64mm-burrs-grinder-blades*


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Coff Hey said:


> Easy one  64x37 Monophase RH blades you need sir. Mazzer PN FMA00033M
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


 Many thanks. Order placed


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

PeterF said:


> Many thanks. Order placed


 Amazing they will be with you Tuesday my friend thanks!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Coff Hey said:


> Amazing they will be with you Tuesday my friend thanks!


 Hi have they been dispatched yet?


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Yes they have! Sorry for not replying earlier there's next to no spare time on Mondays at the moment!

let us know when they've arrived and most importantly been installed!


----------

